

Show HN: My Google Analytics widget is now available for OS X - ryno2019
http://ryanbrink.ca/ga-today/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=link&utm_term=osx&utm_campaign=osxlaunch

======
therollingrook
Just bought this! Great job!

~~~
ryno2019
Thanks a million! Let me know if you have any feedback or suggestions on how I
can make it more useful!

...and if you don't mind leaving a review I'd be really grateful! :)

